# Nice comeback



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

An Army ranger was deployed to Afghanistan.
While he was there he received a letter from his girlfriend.
In the letter she explained that she had slept with another guy while he had been gone, she wanted to break up and she wants pictures of herself back.
So the Ranger does what any squared away Ranger would do.

He went around to his buddies and collected all the unwanted photos of women he could find.
He then mailed about 10 pictures to his girlfriend with the following note:
"I'm sorry I can't remember which one you are, but please take the one that belongs to you and send the rest back. Thank you".


----------

